# Simplicity Sunstar 20hp Electrical



## kingfisher (Jun 1, 2017)

Issue: turn the key to start and nothing happens. Intermittent - seems to start fine when i first go out and try it, but then it wont start again for a while. Sometimes it wont start the first time either.

Checked all lock-outs. PTOs are off, seat switch is bypassed, transmission in neutral.

Checked for 12 Volts at the starter solenoid. This is where it gets weird.

There are two wires that connect to the control side of the solenoid. When 12V is applied across the control circuit, the solenoid should fire - its just a big relay. (I took the starter solenoid off, tested it, works fine. Put 12V to the control circuit and it switches to allow continuity across the heavy terminals, which, when everything is back on the tracvtor, would send 12V to the starter on a big wire). The control circuit wires are labeled 128, and 111 in the wiring schematic. 

Disconnected them from the solenoid and checked for 12V.

128 gets 12V when the ignition switch is turned to the start position. 111 does not. Connected 128 to the solenoid and tried it again. The terminal with 128 gets 12V when the ignition switch is turned to the start position. The other terminal also gets 12V when the ignition switch is turned to the start position.

Connected 111 to the solenoid (other terminal of the control circuit). Now, 128 does NOT get 12V when the ignition switch is turned to the start position.

Wire 128 gets 12V when it is supposed to, so long as 111 is not connected to the other terminal of the control circuit of the starter solenoid.

A faint voltage increase does occur under that circumstance, but it never gets above about 400mV. If I disconnect wire 111, then 12V shows up at the solenoid control circuit terminals (when ignition sw. is turned to start).

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------

